# Probleme de connexion a wikipedia



## Georgeorbinks (6 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous,je possède un macbook pro depuis le début d'année et je ne parviens pas a me connecter a wikipedia.
Le navigateur affiche "Safari ne parvient pas se connecter au serveur.
Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page « http://fr.wikipedia.org/ » car Safari ne peut pas se connecter au serveur « fr.wikipedia.org ».".
En installant d'autres navigateurs (chrome,firefox) ca ne marche pas non plus.

Apres quelques recherches sur mon ordi,j'ai remarqué ce message dans l'historique de Virusbarrier X6 (mon antivirus):"paquet sortant par les adresses bloquées TCP HTTP-web service" précédé du nom de l'adresse réseaux.

Si vous avez une idée pour régler ce problème et que vous souhaitez la partager,je vous en serais très reconnaissant,wikipedia étant un site bien pratique.

ps:j'ai effectué toutes les opérations suggérées par l'aide de mac.



cordialement,


----------



## edd72 (6 Décembre 2010)

Pourquoi utilises-tu Virusbarrier X6?
Enfin bon, c'est comme tu veux...

Bref, c'est à coup sûr Virusbarrier X6 qui bloque ton accès (tu peux le vérifier en le fermant et en allant sur wikipedia) donc configure le.


----------



## Georgeorbinks (6 Décembre 2010)

Malheureusement,même après désinstalation de l'antivirus et redémarrage de l'ordi,je ne peux toujours pas me connecter a wikipedia.

 J'utilise Virusbarier car il était vendu avec le macbook.


cordialement,


----------



## edd72 (6 Décembre 2010)

Georgeorbinks a dit:


> Malheureusement,même après désinstalation de l'antivirus et redémarrage de l'ordi,je ne peux toujours pas me connecter a wikipedia.
> 
> J'utilise Virusbarier car il était vendu avec le macbook.
> 
> ...



Tu l'as désinstallé avec le désinstalleur fourni avec?


----------



## Georgeorbinks (6 Décembre 2010)

ha oui maintenant ça fonctionne...merci beaucoup!
Mais de quel paramètre pourrait provenir le blocage dans ce cas?


----------



## edd72 (6 Décembre 2010)

Georgeorbinks a dit:


> ha oui maintenant ça fonctionne...merci beaucoup!
> Mais de quel paramètre pourrait provenir le blocage dans ce cas?



Un paramétrage de type firewall (ne connaissant pas ce VirusBarrier, je ne sais où cela se configure, il faudrait regarder la doc).


----------



## Georgeorbinks (7 Décembre 2010)

Ok,merci pour cette reponse rapide!


----------



## mad_mac (7 Décembre 2010)

moi aussi j'utilise virusbarrier X6.

j'avais eu ce genre de souci de connexion dès l'installation et en ayant contacté Intego, ils m'ont expliqué qu'il fallait configurer la partie pare feu et antiphishing correctement.

et puis après, plus de soucis


----------

